# BBQ Season



## blacklab (Jun 13, 2008)

BBQ Season


We are about to enter the summer and BBQ season. Therefore it is
important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime
outdoor cooking activity, as it's the only type of cooking a 'real' man
will do, probably because there is an element of danger involved. When a
man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into
motion:Routine...(1)The woman buys the food.(2) The woman makes the
salad, prepares the vegetables, and makes dessert.(3)The woman prepares
the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along withnecessary cooking
utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the
grill - beer in hand.Here comes the important part:(4)THE MAN PLACES THE
MEAT ON THE GRILL.More routine.... (5)The woman goes inside to organize
the plates a nd cutlery. (6)The woman comes out to tell the man that the
meat is burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer
while he deals with the situation.Important again:(7)THE MAN TAKES THE
MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.More routine....(8)The
woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and
brings them to the table. (9)After eating, the woman clears the table
and does the dishes.And most important of all: (10)Everyone PRAISESthe
MANand THANKS HIMfor his cooking efforts.(11)The man asks the woman how
she enjoyed 'her night off.' And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction,
concludes that there's just no pleasing some women....


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, we can't do everything.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 13, 2008)

POINTS..................hehehehehe

great post.............can't wait to foward it to the old lady...........LMAO


----------



## 1894 (Jun 13, 2008)

Let us know how that works out for ya 



 I'm thinkin' I'd get a reaction like this


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ain't it the truth?!  Ya just can't make em happy, ya do all that work an they still grumble!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 13, 2008)

i am having to typoe, witt one handdd........so ecusze the typpping.......

mommmmmma wasn'''''t abiT amUseD........Doc seezzzzzzz i should beee bac to some semblannnceee oF nomal in 6-8 weks


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL...Hey! Some of us have to do ALL of the work!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 13, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## queteepie (Jun 13, 2008)

A good woman LOVES to do it all! I do, including the grilling with a beer in my hand.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree Que Tee,
Except I exchange the beer for wine!!


----------



## forktender (Jun 15, 2008)

I think I'm in love again...............LMAO !!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Dan


----------

